# Officially have had Rodeo for an entire year!



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

June 2011

































July 2011

































August 2011

































Even more.....


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

October 2011

































January 2012

































Now


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He has grown quite a lot in one year. How old is he? He looks like he is handling the saddle very well. I wish you continued success with him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Awwww! Congrats! The little man is growing into himself nicely!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

2horses said:


> He has grown quite a lot in one year. How old is he? He looks like he is handling the saddle very well. I wish you continued success with him.


Thank you! First photos posted he was 9months in. Last photos posted he was 21months. He will be 2 in April. That saddle on him is my new saddle, I bought for myself, and if it fits by the time he is done growing, the saddle for both of us. 

Thank you!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Awwww! Congrats! The little man is growing into himself nicely!


Thank you!! It doesnt seem possible that Ive had him for a year already!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow he sure is growing in to himself! He's so handsome! You must be so excited for your future with him!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Rodeo has grown into a handsome boy 
good luck with him


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

mystykat said:


> Wow he sure is growing in to himself! He's so handsome! You must be so excited for your future with him!


Haha, he is trying to grow into himself! lol Thank you though! I look very forward to our future together! 



Country Woman said:


> Rodeo has grown into a handsome boy
> good luck with him



Thanks CW!


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

I just love rodeo and hope I have a horse that looks like him one day  congrats on your anniversary!! Wishing you many happy and healthy years ahead!! Never get sick of seeing him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Logibear24 said:


> I just love rodeo and hope I have a horse that looks like him one day  congrats on your anniversary!! Wishing you many happy and healthy years ahead!! Never get sick of seeing him
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awww thanks so much! That really means a lot to me! Glad you dont get sick seeing him


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats, he's growing up nicely and is so handsome!! :smile:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Congrats, he's growing up nicely and is so handsome!! :smile:


Thank you! Im excited to see how he will finish out


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Aw congrats!!!
May you have many many more happy anniversaries. 

I'm coming up on 4 years with Lacey in July (I wish I knew the exact date but for some reason, I never wrote it down) and it still feels surreal.
Congratulations again!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> Aw congrats!!!
> May you have many many more happy anniversaries.
> 
> I'm coming up on 4 years with Lacey in July (I wish I knew the exact date but for some reason, I never wrote it down) and it still feels surreal.
> Congratulations again!


Thank you! Im looking forward to the many years ahead of us! I didnt know you have had Lacey for that long! Congrats to the two of you on that! Thats terrific!


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

You have one beautiful horse there I just love Rodeo. Keep the pics coming and give him a hug for me.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

tanya said:


> You have one beautiful horse there I just love Rodeo. Keep the pics coming and give him a hug for me.


Thank you so much! Hes grown on me thats for sure! lol...will do


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

WOW he is Adorable! I cant wait to see the pictures from this coming summer after he sheds out!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

blackdieselpony said:


> WOW he is Adorable! I cant wait to see the pictures from this coming summer after he sheds out!


Thank you! Same here, I love when he sheds out.....he always looks more, I dont know, more defined


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

csimkunas6 said:


> Thank you! Same here, I love when he sheds out.....he always looks more, I dont know, more defined


I havent seen my new horse shed out yet!!!!!! hes still in his winter woolies!!!!!!Im half tempted to shave! LOL!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

blackdieselpony said:


> I havent seen my new horse shed out yet!!!!!! hes still in his winter woolies!!!!!!Im half tempted to shave! LOL!


Hah thats how I was this past summer. I bought Rodeo in February, obviously, and was so anxious to see how he would shed out, and I loved how he shed out!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

ITS RODEO TIME! .. geez I love looking at that lil stud muffin..  MOAR PICTURES!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> ITS RODEO TIME! .. geez I love looking at that lil stud muffin..  MOAR PICTURES!


Hahah thanks! Ill be taking some new photos here shortly


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

He looks like he's smiling in all his pics. Happy boy!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

redape49 said:


> He looks like he's smiling in all his pics. Happy boy!


LOL I know.....his mouth reminds me of a clowns mouth! haha


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's certainly growing into himself! He's looking really good


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> He's certainly growing into himself! He's looking really good


Thanks MH! Doesnt look too bad for being the middle of winter does he? lol...he has his days though, there are still many days I go out there, and wonder what happened to his levelness just a few days before lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Thanks MH! Doesnt look too bad for being the middle of winter does he? lol...he has his days though, there are still many days I go out there, and wonder what happened to his levelness just a few days before lol


Not at all! I'm so ready to de-fuzz my gang, especially Merit. Since he is going grey it will be like opening a present  

Gotta love the ever changing levels of the youngsters. Pella is about 2 inches higher in the butt right now. She's not so cute :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Not at all! I'm so ready to de-fuzz my gang, especially Merit. Since he is going grey it will be like opening a present
> 
> Gotta love the ever changing levels of the youngsters. Pella is about 2 inches higher in the butt right now. She's not so cute :lol:


Oh gosh so am I! I so loved the sleek, tight, muscular, non fuzzy Rodeo! lol....Rodeo's hind end is about 2in taller than his withers as well, has been for quite some time actually. At times he looks to level out, and then that butt shoots right up again! lol

Overall, I think he will be a good size for me, string test was 15.3. He is 14.3-15.0 right now, so he could stop growing anytime and Id be perfectly happy! lol

I bet you are excited for Merit to shed out!! That would be a really awesome present! lol.....does he have a bay coat right now?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He'll be a nice size I think! 15.3 is my ideal height. 

I'm way excited to watch him change, he's the first I've gotten to see. Sad really, hundreds of horses have been born here and he's the first grey. Right now he is bay, but he's very mousy underneath and the color is just funky looking in general. His pasterns, nose, around his eyes I can see the steel grey with white flecking through it. I should get some pics, he's a big fluffball.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> He'll be a nice size I think! 15.3 is my ideal height.
> 
> I'm way excited to watch him change, he's the first I've gotten to see. Sad really, hundreds of horses have been born here and he's the first grey. Right now he is bay, but he's very mousy underneath and the color is just funky looking in general. His pasterns, nose, around his eyes I can see the steel grey with white flecking through it. I should get some pics, he's a big fluffball.


I think 15.3 is a good height as well. Im kind of hoping he doesnt get much bigger, but that is somewhat possible considering his sire is 16.1, and his dam is 15.3. So we will see, really doesnt matter to me to be honest. As long as I can get on and ride lol

The last photos I saw of Merit, you could def see the greying around his eyes and what not! That will be so neat! Once the transformation is over, how ever long that might take, lol, you must post photos of the transformation! I just love greys!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

He is such a handsome boy =) He's grown into a beautiful yearling(?)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

palominolover said:


> He is such a handsome boy =) He's grown into a beautiful yearling(?)


Thanks....long yearling lol, he'll be two in April of this year!


----------

